# Kanji identification



## da_mich* (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, 

does anybody know this knife/kanji? Thanks for help.


----------



## naitcire (Sep 24, 2020)

精魂道場 Kobayashi Knife


----------



## da_mich* (Sep 24, 2020)

naitcire said:


> 精魂道場 Kobayashi Knife



Thank you very much


----------

